

5 Things That Make Me Believe Nothing Is Impossible - louisadekoya
http://www.ideatagging.com/five-things-that-make-me-believe-nothing-is-impossible/

======
DaniFong
A minor quibble: read about intentional programming, you'll find that while it
_is_ magical, it's not software that writes itself...

